# JOL First Speeding ticket



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello,

So this evening, I was pulled over for doing 50 in a 35. The officer said he caught me with his radar. He wrote me a $100 ticket for doing 45 in a 35.
What exactly is going to happen now? Will I have to retake drivers ed, pay the $500 re-instatement fee, and the 90 day suspension? Should I contest the ticket, using the fact that he actually did not write down the correct speed? Or should I count myself lucky and just pay the fee? It is my first 
offense, and I turn 18 in January.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> Should I contest the ticket, using the fact that he actually did not write down the correct speed? Or should I count myself lucky and just pay the fee? It is my first
> offense


You should definitely drag that cop into court and tell the magistrate that the officer lied on a legal document. That should get you the knockout punch you need and After your hearing You'll walk out of court feeling like Rocky Balboa after his fight with Ivan Drago.

Good luck and come back and tell us how it went.

Remember "Unregistered Guest" The eye of the tiger !!!!!

View attachment 3296


----------



## tequila_mockingbird (Nov 14, 2011)

Would that hold up in court?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

Unregistered said:


> Should I contest the ticket, using the fact that he actually did not write down the correct speed?


Go for it. If nothing else, you'll learn a little about our judicial system, and you'll get to see the wheels of justice turning before your very eyes! Fascinating!

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

tequila_mockingbird said:


> Would that hold up in court?


Hell yeah it would. Roll the dice son. The judicial system is supposed to work for us not the other way around. These people are public servants, not our overlords.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

You ungrateful twit. He gives you a break on the speed and you're considering whether or not to stick it up his ass? Take your licks and move on. Life is tough junior.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Was he wearing his cover when he wrote you the ticket? if not, then you'll automaticly win at an appeal....... also, if it was after dark and he was sitting with his lights off, that's illegal as well.


Even more ammunition for the appeal. This hearing will be the traffic court equivalent of Little Big Horn. He'll be Sitting* Bull *and the cop will be George Custer.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

niteowl1970 said:


> Even more ammunition for the appeal. This hearing will be the traffic court equivalent of Little Big Horn. He'll be Sitting* Bull *and the cop will be George Custer.


Remember,... this thread has the potential to be the biggest cluster fuck since Gen. Custer strapped on his gunbelt for the very last time. I can feel it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The walk will do you good.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This has potential to become Gold.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

You should definitely appeal the ticket and tell the clerk, the judge, and anyone who will listen that the officer didn't write the correct speed on the ticket and you were actually going faster. I'm sure admitting that you were speeding on record in open court couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Hope you have a job, you're gonna need $$$$


----------



## tequila_mockingbird (Nov 14, 2011)

The officer also did not have me sign the citation. What does that mean?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm going to give you the same advice I would have given my own kids had they got themselves in your situation.

MBTA.com > Schedules and Maps for Subway, Commuter Rail, Bus Routes, and Boat


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

those cops hate going to court for overtime, he probably won't show up and it will get tossed


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

If you were doing 50 mph, and he stopped you, you obviously did 45mph at some point as you were slowing down to a stop. Appeal, apologize, act accordingly, and see what happens. Officer cut you a monetary break, and did not lie on the document, (as mentioned above). Be thankful for the break and accept responsibility for your actions, unlike Quincy kids.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

tequila_mockingbird said:


> The officer also did not have me sign the citation. What does that mean?


Doesn't mean anything, out of the hundreds of tickets I've written this year, the only time I have anyone sign is if the driver is the vehicle owner's agent. Meaning, I cite the owner, but another person is borrowing the car. And that is just to leave a paper trail when the vehicle owner gets suspended because their douchebag driver didn't give them the ticket.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

tequila_mockingbird said:


> The officer also did not have me sign the citation. What does that mean?


The plot thickens.... First the officer lies about the speed THEN he doesn't have you sign the ticket ?? You've got a slam dunk case here. This hearing has the potential for drama in the courtroom not seen since "And Justice for all."


----------

